# Rural Electric Infrastructure.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2017/11/usda-to-invest-2-5-billion-in-rural-electric-infrastructure-2017-11-07/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=de6eba6f39-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-de6eba6f39-296641129


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yrs back the government $$$$$ lending agency for Elect. co-op was known as Rural Electrification Assn(REA). In '38 my Dad helped create the local electric co-op in the county where I still live. He was the co-op general manager until he retired in '70. Electric co-op's were very essential to rural growth & productivity. I still remember my Dad going out to his car to monitor the 2-way radio during thunderstorms.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Yrs back the government $$$$$ lending agency for Elect. co-op was known as Rural Electrification Assn(REA). In '38 my Dad helped create the local electric co-op in the county where I still live. He was the co-op general manager until he retired in '70. Electric co-op's were very essential to rural growth & productivity. I still remember my Dad going out to his car to monitor the 2-way radio during thunderstorms.


I think Co-ops are still the way to go. We have two providers here. One a co-op and one not. The co-op provides power to one irrigation well we have. Then the rest of our operation is in the for profit, but labelled as non-profit Xcel Energy territory. Though we don't deal with the Co-op all that much the power is more affordable and treats farmers a lot better then Xcel. Plus Xcel has many more outages.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Yrs back the government $$$$$ lending agency for Elect. co-op was known as Rural Electrification Assn(REA). In '38 my Dad helped create the local electric co-op in the county where I still live. He was the co-op general manager until he retired in '70. Electric co-op's were very essential to rural growth & productivity. I still remember my Dad going out to his car to monitor the 2-way radio during thunderstorms.


REA was the Rural Electrification AGENCY as I recall...

IIRC it was finally "done away with" in gubmint streamlining back in the 80's or early 90's... one of the "holdover" agencies from the '30's "New Deal" IIRC...

Later! OL J R


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought REA was Rural Electrification Act or Rural Electrification Administration..

Ralph


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ralph

You're correct ON Rural Electrification Administration. My Dad always fumed when people referred to the local coop as the REA.

Jim


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Ralph
> You're correct ON Rural Electrification Administration. My Dad always fumed when people referred to the local coop as the REA.
> Jim


He would really flip out today Jim....everything, and I mean everything is referred to by acronyms.
My dad hated when folks referred to the police as cops......


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We're fortunate to have a very dependable electric service company. Their lines end right after our place, then an REA coop takes over. The coop rates are triple ,service recovery is measured in days. One of the problems they had was swindling of $$$$$$$ by the manager. Seemed he liked the casino the local tribe runs, a little to much. I'm not against coops......but by gosh the board of directors need to get their heads out of the respected..........


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> He would really flip out today Jim....everything, and I mean everything is referred to by acronyms.
> My dad hated when folks referred to the police as cops......


You are right about that. Half the time I don't know what the acronyms even mean.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> You are right about that. Half the time I don't know what the acronyms even mean.


Lol, neither do I, oddly enough it was started by the military years ago....I didn't know what my dad or brother was referring to half the time, so I was left trying to figure it out.....now it's everywhere, glad to have google  I'm dependent on google


----------

